# COBWEB Training.



## 240Robert (May 5, 2011)

Hey Guys, 
If anyone sees an upcoming COBWEB course or a 2013 training calender, could you give me a shout. I understand that they will most likely start in the Spring, but just wanted to put it out there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

COBWEB, two days of my life I'll never get back again, I think I lost my prostate at the 12 mile mark of hilly terrain........


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

If your PD allows you to ride through the winter and will accept the training, you may be able to work something out with IPMBA:
http://www.ipmba.org/cgi-bin/mbff-02.cgi

Due to budget issues, I don't see anything on the horizon for COBWEB anytime soon.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I considered doing IPMBA six or seven years ago when I did COBWEB. I did COBWEB because IPMBA only seems to be held "out west" (cue the banjo music and the snow penises). Five day vs. a three day class and significantly more money spent on lodging vs. staying at home pretty much made up my decision for me.

For the record, after the second day of riding my butt stopped hurting at COBWEB. I got a prostate-friendly seat for the class, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

frank said:


> For the record, after the second day of riding my butt stopped hurting at COBWEB. I got a prostate-friendly seat for the class, so I can't comment on that.


Did you get the seat from Mr. Garrison?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

ShmitDiesel said:


> Did you get the seat from Mr. Garrison?


Nope. I got it at the cycling store in Burlington.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I was so glad my department bought me 5 pair of Pearl Izumi padded riding shorts. No sleepy peepee and I could almost ride all day. Contrast that to the Boston park ranger who showed up with jean shorts and a scroat that probably felt like he had 60 grit sandpaper rubbing it all day, not to mention that sewn seam on the jeans!


----------

